# a little help please



## XHighlander (18 Jan 2004)

i am trying to complete my late father‘s cap badge collection....


i am looking for certain things needed to complete each set..........

Cap Badges (New Issue)
Collar Dogs (New Issue)
Metal Shoulder Titles (New Issue)

such as:

*Logistics Branch*  all i need is a set of Metal Shoulder Titles (New Issue) to complete that set.....

any help would be appreciated


----------



## brin11 (18 Jan 2004)

XHighlander,

sorry, can‘t help you with the LOG stuff; do you need anything EME?  If so, I can help you there or point you to the EME kitshop which is easy to order from online and you get your stuff very quick. I just ordered some stuff recently...

Actually, here‘s the link:

 http://www.eme421.com/Kit_ctlg.html 

Hope this helps.


----------



## XHighlander (19 Jan 2004)

*brin11 * 

thanks for the link

you wouldn‘t know where i could get a set of LORE shoulder Titles (that‘s if they exists)


----------



## brin11 (19 Jan 2004)

XHighlander,

You‘re welcome and I‘ll see what I can do about the LORE shoulders.


----------



## btk_joker (19 Jan 2004)

Is this what you‘re looking for, Highlander?

  http://www.dnd.ca/admmat/logbranch/Kitshop/kitsh_e.asp  

12‘th one down.

also :   http://melvilleg.tripod.com/Modern.html 
   J. Lightfoot


----------



## XHighlander (19 Jan 2004)

*Hulk* 

thanks for the link


----------



## brin11 (20 Jan 2004)

XHighlander,

I‘ve been told by others mightier than me that the old LORE branch didn‘t wear metal shoulder flashes but that they wore cloth "Canadians" at the time.

Have you heard differently?


----------



## XHighlander (20 Jan 2004)

brin11

according to the EME kit shop......... LORE does not have Metal Shoulder Titles


----------



## XHighlander (25 Jan 2004)

i am trying to complete my late father‘s cap badge collection....


i am looking for certain things needed to complete each set..........

Cap Badges (New Issue)
Collar Dogs (New Issue)
Metal Shoulder Titles (New Issue)

such as:

*Medical Branch*  all i need is a set of Metal Shoulder Titles (New Issue) to complete that set.....

any help would be appreciated


----------



## D-n-A (25 Jan 2004)

I have a pair of "collar dogs", if your interested in buying them off me, send a PM my way.


----------

